# Do you wrap and what do you use?



## Three B's (Apr 7, 2020)

I've never really settled on one side of the fence or not.  Sometimes I've wrapped because I was running out of time and the meat stalled.  

Do you always, sometimes, or never wrap?

Do you use foil or butcher paper?

Does it depend on the meat (pork butt vs. brisket, etc.)?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2020)

used to with foil then butch paper.  now I never wrap.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2020)

Sometimes I wrap sometimes I don't.
Examples
Brisket almost always get wrapped,
Pork ribs almost never get wrapped unless I'm doing a special request.

If I'm going to wrap most times I use paper.
Unless I'm braising with a lot of liquid, butter or honey, then I use foil.

Most times it's just as easy to crank the heat up as it is to wrap in order to get through a stall or speed up cooking time.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 7, 2020)

Pork usually with foil and beef I use butcher paper.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2020)

Foil for ribs and butt, unfoiling for the last hour with ribs.
Paper for brisket.
I must be an anomaly, because I try to get through the stall before wrapping.....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't wrap pork butts.
Butcher paper for briskets.
Ribs...the jury is still out.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 7, 2020)

No wrap for me..


----------



## zwiller (Apr 7, 2020)

It actually depends on your smoker.  Smaller smoker like MES no wrap for sure, but a big ole stick burner moving tons of air, I probably would wrap.  



smokeymose said:


> Paper for brisket.
> I must be an anomaly, because I try to get through the stall before wrapping.....


Nope;  Exactly how Franklin does it...  Also, Franklin says paper for prime and foil for lesser grades.  Then again, his smokers are huge...


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm a wrapper, but I use disposable aluminum pans.

Chris


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Wrap with paper for brisket. Seems it takes forever when I don't. Naked all else


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> It actually depends on your smoker.  Smaller smoker like MES no wrap for sure, but a big ole stick burner moving tons of air, I probably would wrap.
> 
> 
> Nope;  Exactly how Franklin does it...  Also, Franklin says paper for prime and foil for lesser grades.  Then again, his smokers are huge...


And once they're done he can just leave them in the wrap if he wants to keep warm until its time to slice and serve. He says he only uses prime for his restaurant....


----------



## zwiller (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes and let's not forget about the long rest in his custom holding warmer.  So the question is, does he really use the paper for smoke or the hold.  I bet the hold.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 7, 2020)

Butcher paper for Brisket, helps for a better bark.  Aluminum for Butts + Ribs.  I don't wrap Ribs every time.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Yes and let's not forget about the long rest in his custom holding warmer.  So the question is, does he really use the paper for smoke or the hold.  I bet the hold.


I guess we'll never know :-)


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 7, 2020)

I've wrapped with foil early on, but haven't in years. Never say never, but I doubt I'll ever wrap in foil again. I really haven't noticed much difference in time when I wrap in BP. I RARELY wrap butts because I like a crunchy bark. Ribs? Nope. I do like to BP wrap briskets and tri tips (only when I'm taking a TT to 190F IT). The semi-firm bark always gets wows.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2020)

When I wrap, I use Stretch-Tite.  While Amazonsells the product, I pick up double packs at Costco that come with the cutter.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 8, 2020)

I rock an MES and I do NOT wrap briskets, pork butts, or ribs (beef or pork).

Now if I had a reason I would wrap in foil because I have foil on hand, I dont have the right kind of butcher paper on hand or any butcher paper for that matter.

If I ran a different type of smoker then I would change my process to produce the best results for my system.  For example I hear that some stick burners move so much air that the bark would be overbearing so in that case I would likely wrap... to me it all depends on your type of unit BUT for an MES I would encourage people to not wrap and to smoke the briskets/pork butts/ribs at 275F and let just go until it is tender and ready.

Finally, I feel that it is hard to beat simplicity.  I see that people do a lot of things to their meat while smoking it that isn't really needed.  I would bet money that they would get the same or better results by not doing any of those things, but hey if their process makes good bbq then that is all that really matters in the end   
My simple approach is to mess with the meat as little as possible and only do what is necessary.  So I don't wrap, spritz, mop, massage, tickle, speak in tongues, or punch dance at my meat while it is in the smoker hahaha.  If any of that works for you though then no objections from me


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2020)

old sarge said:


> When I wrap, I use Stretch-Tite.  While Amazonsells the product, I pick up double packs at Costco that come with the cutter.


PLEASE!!!!!
Ignore my earlier post.  Good product button to be used when smoking/grilling etc.  Just for leftovers.

Really surprised no one dinged me on that.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Finally, I feel that it is hard to beat simplicity.



this is gospel for smoking and cooking.  when I am looking at recipes, if there is along list of ingredients, strange stuff that is hard to find, too many steps, seemingly unnecessary steps- I skip it.   When they have many ingredient and many steps they always turn out like ass.

Good food come from simple ingredients and minimal steps/processes.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree, simple is better.  Plus as I'm getting older, my attention span ain't what it used to be.  LOL.


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2020)

I do Both, depends on my mood and time frame and how I want my finished  Brisket, Ribs, PB or what ever I'm smoking

Gary


----------



## tallbm (Apr 9, 2020)

sandyut said:


> this is gospel for smoking and cooking.  when I am looking at recipes, if there is along list of ingredients, strange stuff that is hard to find, too many steps, seemingly unnecessary steps- I skip it.   When they have many ingredient and many steps they always turn out like ass.
> 
> Good food come from simple ingredients and minimal steps/processes.



Same here man!
The only time I do something that deviates from what you say (which is rarely) is when I make some kind of authentic cultural cuisine and usually they don't have a ton of ingredients usually its just more steps and process.  Often though I can find a "modernized" shortcut to simplify things and it comes out close or no difference :)


----------



## tallbm (Apr 9, 2020)

old sarge said:


> PLEASE!!!!!
> Ignore my earlier post.  Good product button to be used when smoking/grilling etc.  Just for leftovers.
> 
> Really surprised no one dinged me on that.


I figured you posted the wrong product was all lol.  That or you have odd taste buds :P


----------



## old sarge (Apr 9, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree, simple is better.  Plus as I'm getting older, my attention span ain't what it used to be.  LOL.


My attention span was totally absent in my earlier reply.  I do wrap, in double layers of heavy duty foil then a really large thick towel and into a cooler after the brisket/butt is finished.  It will sit in the cooler till eating time.  All meat is smoked naked except for the rub. I am a time and temp smoker so the smoker stays closed till done. One exception:  If I feel that the meat has been in the smoker long enough, I will open and give it a nudge and see if it jiggles.  I will also use an instant read thermometer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

old sarge said:


> When I wrap, I use Stretch-Tite.  While Amazonsells the product, I pick up double packs at Costco that come with the cutter.





old sarge said:


> PLEASE!!!!!
> Ignore my earlier post.  Good product button to be used when smoking/grilling etc.  Just for leftovers.
> 
> Really surprised no one dinged me on that.



There are people who wrap in plastic during the smoking process. Plastic wrap has a melting point of 250* so if you keep the temps down around 225* your safe. I don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon, but some folks do.

Chris


----------



## old sarge (Apr 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> There are people who wrap in plastic during the smoking process. Plastic wrap has a melting point of 250* so if you keep the temps down around 225* your safe. I don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon, but some folks do.
> 
> Chris


I cannot imagine doing that and like you I will not be doing so.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2020)

I wouldn't try that.  Butcher paper or Aluminum foil, occasionally.


----------

